# فندق من 61 غرفة و21 مصمم وألف فكرة



## ملاك (17 مارس 2006)

غرف هذا الفندق مصممة من قبل أكثر من مصمم أعطيت لهم الفرصه بحرية كاملة من تكسير جدران وتغيير وظائف الفندق
وكل غرفة لها حكاية ولها منظارها الداخلية 
اترككم مع الصور






البار و التراس






King Albino Room





Sleep Well :11: 





You Are A Baby





Ecstasy


----------



## ملاك (17 مارس 2006)

Chance





Harmony’s Helm





Pico-Pico





The Secret Palace





Shortcut


----------



## ملاك (17 مارس 2006)

Heidi





Stadtspuren Kopenhagen





Complexity - reliability





Authentic Mythical Creatures are Excellent Value for One’s Money





King's Court


----------



## عبير حسن (17 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## همس.م (18 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 

جميييييييله


----------



## احمد فيتروني (18 مارس 2006)

what a beautifull forms....
after this pics I dobt taht I can sleep..
10x any way...


----------



## mohamad fatfat (18 مارس 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
ya latiffffffffff


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (18 مارس 2006)

افكار جميله جدا لما يسمى التلاعب باللون وتحقيق الفكرة غير المالوفه وهو من مقومات الجمال , اللون والتشكيل والفكرة تجعل من العين ان ترا ماهو غير متوقع ...الكتله هنا غير مهمه المهم هو اللون والضوء والفكرة وتوظيفها ....شكرا


----------



## ملاك (18 مارس 2006)

الحمدلله ان الصور أعجبتكم 
شكرا على تفاعلكم والردود


----------



## المهندسةJAS (2 أبريل 2006)

يعطيكي الف عافية


----------



## سعد القحطاني (2 أبريل 2006)

يعطيكي العافية على هذا المجهود المميز

تحياتي لك
سعد القحطاني


----------



## المهندسة مي (3 أبريل 2006)

مشكور والله على هذه الصور الجميلة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الازهرى (3 أبريل 2006)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 أبريل 2006)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك


----------



## عبده غباشي (3 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


و لكن اسمحلي أقول وجهة نظري المتواضعة



أنا أرى أن هذا ( تهريج ) و لا يوجد ما يدعي لفعل ذلك



فلا أتصور نفسي أعيش في مكان كهذا و لو لأيام قليلة



شيء غير مريح نفسيا


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (3 أبريل 2006)

*قد يحتاج الانسان للتغيير لأنه يجدد النشاط والذهن والأفكار كهذه بها مبالغه لا تجعل الناس تشعر بالأسترخاء
ولكن شكرا على المجهود والصور *


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

المكان لا يصلح للعيش فيه سيصيبنى بالجنون


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

انا اتفق مع الاخ عبده فى عدم الراحه النفسيه فى مكان كهذا


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

انا اتفق مع الاخ عبده فى عدم الراحه النفسيه فى مكان كهذا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (15 أبريل 2006)

يا هلا بك أختي ملاك .. 

بعض الغرف تعكس انطباع جيد ومصممة بخطوات سليمة 

وبعضها مصمم في اعتقادي بفناني الرسم التشكيلي لذا نجدها كأنها لوحة فنية 

لاتصلح للسكن بها 

وتسلمين يالغالية وتسلم أياديك


----------



## لغدير (15 أبريل 2006)

بهكذا أفكار وتصورات يمكن للإبداع الهندسي ان يعطي رؤى العصر . فألف شكر للمبدعين . 
أخ عبده : لا ينبغي تثبيط العزائم يا أخ عبده . عبر عن رأيك وتصورك بجمال الفضاء المعماري الذي تقدمه ، وأدعوك للمشاركة بغرفة أحلامك .
مرة أخرى أشكر المساهمين كل باسمه ، وأتمنى المزيد من النجاح والتفوق لكل مبدع - أخوكم جمعي - لغدير


----------



## عبدالله اسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

نشكركم ونتمني لكم مزيد من الانتاج ونحن معكم انشاء الله


----------



## بندر الغلاب (15 أبريل 2006)

صور رائعه ...

ثورة عمرانيه

ولكن اجحاف بالفن 
العمراني الكلاسيكي


----------



## ملاك (19 مايو 2006)

لم يكونوا مصممين فن تشكيلي بل كانوا مصممين فراغات داخلية واعطي كل شخص منهم الحرية بالتعبير عن فراغه الخاص وهذه كانت النتيجه 
شكرا على ردودكم أجمعين


----------



## عبده غباشي (19 مايو 2006)

( أخ عبده : لا ينبغي تثبيط العزائم يا أخ عبده . عبر عن رأيك وتصورك بجمال الفضاء المعماري الذي تقدمه ، وأدعوك للمشاركة بغرفة أحلامك . 
مرة أخرى أشكر المساهمين كل باسمه ، وأتمنى المزيد من النجاح والتفوق لكل مبدع - أخوكم جمعي - لغدير ) 







جزاك الله خيرا أخ لغدير 

و لكن أنا لا أثبط العزائم كما تدعي 

و هل كل الصور أو المواضيع بالمنتدى لا بد أن تكون في منتهى الجمال و إنما هو عرض لوجهات النظر المختلفة من أجل الاستفادة للجميع 

في الحقيقة رأيي ذكرته من قبل بأن هذه الفراغات غير جميلة و غير مريحة نفسيا كما قال الأخ جودي 

و مرة أخرى أشكر الأخت ملاك على هذا المجهود


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (19 مايو 2006)

صور رائعه
وتفكير رائع 
وتصميم جميل


----------



## ملاك (19 مايو 2006)

نعم اخ عبده اغلبها غير مريح نفسيا وهناك فرق شاسع بين تصميم الغرف وبين تراس او منطقة الانتظار بالفندق 
بس بعض الغرف بها افكار مبدعه والتعامل مع الاضاءه أيضا
شكرا لكل الي ساهموا بالموضوع وعبروا عن رأيهم


----------



## كانافارو (19 مايو 2006)

لا ياخي ليس بالتهريج ابدا
فهو فن راقي ليس بالسهولة تزوقة
ولاكن ثق تماما انك ان عشت في بيوت غرف مثل تللك
فسوف تغير رايك تماما
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## عبده غباشي (21 مايو 2006)

الحقيقة يا كانافارو 
قد يكون هذا فن راقي فعلا و لكن في أي مكان تاني مش في غرفة نوم

صعب أوي أصحى من النوم ألاقي شكل امرأة مخيفة زي دي 
و لا ألاقي نفسي مزنوق بين حائطين 
و لا ألاقي الحائط مائل كهذا و كأنه هيسقط علي

الصراحة لا أعتقد أني سوف أغير رأيي أبدا إذا كان ممكن أعيش بعد ما شوف الكلام ده


----------



## أشجان الشوق (21 مايو 2006)

هايات 
حلو منظر جمالي بس اعيش فيه استحالة واف استحالة مو ناقص كوابيسي في الليل كمان مع تصميم هذا 
تسلم يدك خويتي


----------



## كانافارو (22 مايو 2006)

هو عندكو حق 
بس الي لازم تعرفوة ان الموضوع دة راجع لزوق الي هيعيش في الفراغ يعني
الغرفة الي فيها واحدة بتصرخ الامراءة المخيفة ممكن تلاقي ناس يختارا انها تكون غرفة نومهم
بس يعني اكيد بقي شباب و عايزين الانطلاق والاشياء الغريبة
وفية غرف تانية هتعجب ناس غيرهم وكدة الموضوع ماشي كدة
بس هو في حد زاتة يعتبر فن وبيتدرس
وشكرا للاخت اشجان الي معرفتش وجهة نظرها اية
يعني مظهر جمالي حلو ومتعيشيش فية ازاي ????????
نفسي اصورلكم غرفة نومي وتشوفي عاملة ازاي 
بس اكيد هتضحكوا عليها فبلاش احسن
محمد صلاح منصور


----------



## أشجان الشوق (22 مايو 2006)

هايات 
كل واحد له ذوق وانا لي ذوقي مع الاحترام لك محمد لان التصميم قائم على الذوق مع العقل كيف بالله اذا صمم مكان بيت جمبه خرابة تعيش يعني كذا يصير لا طبعاً هذا يعتبر مو تصميم هذا يعتبر استخفاف بالناس والعقل ونعتبر تصميم يعني الرد واضح ومنطقي


----------



## المجموعة المعمارية (23 مايو 2006)

ممكن مساعدة!!!!؟
عندي مشروع تصميم مركز معلومات ممكن اجد عندكم افكار ومشاريع مشابهة 
اكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## RBF (24 مايو 2006)

الغرق تحفة من تحف الزمن ، و بعكس الإخوة، أنا أرى أنها صالحة تماماً للاستخدام الآدمي، الموضوع فقط يحتاج بعض الخيال و الرؤية المنفتحة
أعجبني بالخصوص الغرفة البيضاء تماماً ، إنها روعة، 
أشكرك للغاية على الموضوع الرائع !!!


----------



## ملاك (25 مايو 2006)

الاخ الكريم المجموعة المعامارية ودي اساعدك بس للاسف ما عندي فكره عن مشروعك
اخ Rbf اشاركك الرأي بقوة وشكرا على ردك


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و الصور اخى


----------



## ملاك (30 مايو 2006)

عفوا
تحياتي


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## ملاك (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله الصور اللى ديما بتمدنا بيها اكثر من رائعة ... ونا مش مع عبده غباشى انها غير مريحة نفسيا بالعكس الواحد بيكون طول اليوم برة البيت فى روتين الحياة محتاج لما يرجع يلاقى شئ مختلف نفسيا ...


----------



## saif noor (1 يونيو 2006)

والله يا اخى اعتقد انه فندق لشهر العسل فقط


----------



## Mosaad (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا...
جميل جدا بجد.


----------



## ahmed_d (2 يونيو 2006)

تشكيله جميله من الافكار والازواق 
شكرا لك


----------



## ايمان2310 (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا م/ ملاك على هذة الصور المتنوعة الاتجاهات لترضي اذواق مختلفة واعتقد انه من الذكاء أن يكون هذا التنوع داخل مبنى فندقي في هذا الموقع من العالم ومناسب للبيئة الموجود فيها ومنها من الافكار التي تستخدم الالوان بشكل مميز ومريح للعين التي تتناسب معنا ويمكن الاستفاده منها كثيرا في تصاميمنا :56:


----------



## eng_sam0 (2 يونيو 2006)

صراحتا شي جميل ولكن بعض الغرف غير مناسبة الانها مع وظيفة الغرفة ! 
والف شكر على هذة المعلومات لهذا الفندق


----------



## eng_sam0 (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملاك (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم وردودكم


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (4 يونيو 2006)

بعض الغرف تعكس انطباع جيد ومصممة بخطوات سليمة 

وبعضها مصمم في اعتقادي بفناني الرسم التشكيلي لذا نجدها كأنها لوحة فنية 

لاتصلح للسكن بها


----------



## eng_sam0 (6 يونيو 2006)

:84: جزاكي الله خير على المشاركة الجميلة هادي


----------



## م.أماني كامل (6 يونيو 2006)

شكرااااااااا على الحاجات الجديده دي ولسه ياما هنشوف


----------



## م/ ميدو (7 يونيو 2006)

يعطيكى الف عافيه اختى ومشكوره لكن 21 مصمم مبالغ فيها شويتين من متخذ هذا القرار


----------



## ملاك (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## بسنت (9 يونيو 2006)

مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان الفراغ مش مريح


----------



## ملاك (9 يونيو 2006)

ليس اي شخص يرتاح لكل ما هو جديد وغريب
شكرا اخت بسنت على المشاركة


----------



## رندا. (9 يونيو 2006)

يعطيكي العافية على جمع هالمعلومات اللي بتوحي بثافة جديدة وحلوة على فكرة
وهيدا منو تهريج بالعكس
افكار جديدة بس اللي ما الو داعي مو لازم الانسان يختاره لما ينزل بهالفندق
والحلو فيه انو هيك بيرضي كل الاذواق
وهدا اهم شي عند المعماريين الناجحين
وشكرا على امتاعنا يا ملاك


----------



## إيجيبشيناوي (11 يونيو 2006)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## ملاك (12 يونيو 2006)

العفو وشكرا على المشاركة جميعا


----------



## حمدى العوضى (4 أبريل 2007)

*معمارى مسلم*

موضوع جميل جدآ نرجو الإستمرار


----------



## حمدى العوضى (4 أبريل 2007)

*معمارى مسلم*

دى بعض الصور ةان شاء الله فيه المزيد


----------



## salah al ali (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله ---افكار جريئه وجميله--نحن نحتاج الئ معمارين ذو افكار جريئه ولكن المهم ان تناسب وضعية وحاله معينه


----------



## روان ناصر (4 أبريل 2007)

جهود مشكورة و يعطيكي العافيه يا رب


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك علىهذة المشاركة ويعطيكي الف عافية


----------



## rose_arc (10 مايو 2007)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sirin (10 مايو 2007)

عجايب غرايب 


في كم وحدة بخوووووووووووووووووفووووووووووووووووو

شكرااااااااا


----------



## SOOSAH (12 يوليو 2007)

*مرحبا*

انا ارى ان الفندق تحفه من تحفه التصميم الداخلي

وبما انهم 21 مصمم اظن ان فعلا فيه تقصير واجحاف في حق الالعمارة الكلاسيكيه فعلا عشان الاخوان المشابهين للاخ عبدة يقدرون يتمتعون بالفندق ولكن انا ارى انه الابداع الحاصل هدا مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير واظن ان الفراغات موزعه بوزيع سليم 

بالنسبه للحائط المائل ليش غير مريح؟؟ 

وبعدين التنوع هدا له سبب وجيه ان هدا المكان فندق وادا شخص مو قادر يستحمل صورة المرأة (ام كشه) ففي غرف غيرها 61 غرفه !!!! مافيه غرفه تشبه الثانيه!!!

شكرا ملاك على المشاركه بس ممكن اعرف من وين جبتي الصور؟؟ عشان ابي ادرس الفندق اكثر لو سمحتي؟

شكرا


----------



## كريم العاني (12 يوليو 2007)

جميلة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدا يا ريس حاجة حلوه خالص


----------



## لغدير (27 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : أشكرك أخي على المجهود ، وأقول لك : فلسفة الآقكار أهم ما في الموضوع ، والإتيان بجديد ليس سهلا ، المبادرة لطيفة ، أحييك بحرارة هذا الصيف ، فعلا من مقومات الجمال , اللون والتشكيل الهندسي ، بالإضافة إلى الإنارة فالكل يجعل من العين أن تنبسط ، وترى مايدخل عليها البهجة والسرور ... ربما الفضاء يكون مهما إذا استبعدنا الكتله ....أشكرك وأتنمنى أن نرى من أخبارك ما يسرنا ، ولعلنا نتواصل معك - جمعي


----------



## الوفية دائما (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوووور على هده الغرف ....


----------



## zohair_171 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا هو الفن والابداع 

الجمال والحرية في الفكر


لطافة الالوان 


جمال الطبيعة



تحرير الفكر 



هذا ما تحمله هذه الصور 



مشكورة جدا اخت ملاك
نتمنى ان نصل لهذا السطح من الفكر والتقنية والخلاقية في الفن الحديث البديع


----------



## م\مراد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

احسنت ونرففعلك العمه ورمضان:14: كريم با هندسه


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

انا لا اتمنى ان اسكن في فندق كهذا


----------



## ffares213 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الفندق مذهل و أفكار متعددة موضوع قيم:63:


----------



## crismis2000 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هالصور 

ولكني مع رأي مع العضو (غباشي)

وانا اعتقد انه اي انسان طبيعي لا يجد راحة نفسية في مثل هذه الأماكن


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع مبالغ فيه وفي تصميم الفراغ الدخلي


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## arch_alduribi (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ...


```
[size=4]اه..معمــــــــــــــــاري[/size]
```


----------



## Arch_M (24 سبتمبر 2008)

غرف جميلة تجعلك تغير المنظر كلما اتيت للفندق بل ربما تختار غرفة معينة تناسب راحتك من حيث الالوان والشكل..بس اعتقد انها خيالات ابداعية رائعة لمعماريين في فندق واحد


----------



## وائل ايراجون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صور اجمـــل من الجمـــال
بس فى غرف للنوم مشغوله برسومات كتيره اوى ومتعددة الالوان
من وجهة نظرى
ان غرف النوم لازم تعطيك انطباع هادى 
علشان تقدر تنام فى هدوء
ده محتاج ان الالوان تكون هاديه 
ولكن بجد
مشكوووووووره على المجهود الجميل


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اغلب التصاميم غير مريحة ربما سعى المصمم للغرابة فقط كي يتميز عن الاخرين ..شكرا لك


----------



## amany hassan (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم متميز شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

صور رائعة 
وراح أستفيد منها لأن مشروعي بهالفصل تصميم فندق ع الشاطئ
يسلموووووو


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا الف شكر على تعبك ارسال هذه الصور
بس بمنتهى الصراحة
ده مالوش دعوة بالعمارة !!!!
ده عبارة لخبطة فى الادوات و المفردات المعمارية و محدش من الى عمل الغرف دية عمل حساب لحد غيره يستخدم هذه الغرف


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو انى اكون مديقتش حد بس بجد تصميمات كستفذة


----------



## ام اسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على هذا التنوع فى المواضيع.جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## باشنيو (20 أبريل 2009)

Totally nice .... thx brother for sharing this with us..


----------



## شهرزاد الزمن (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا عل هالمجهود بس انا ماعجبتني الفكرة والتلاعب بالمناظر كان ممكن التلاعب يتوظف احسن من هيك بس كثير بعض الغرف منظرها مو حلو لان اهم شيء بالديكورات البساطة والتنميق بحيث يبعث الارتياح النفسي للمستخدم وهذا ما لا اجدة بالتصميم


----------



## ابوعمار3 (7 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا وتشكرى على هدا المجهود


----------



## ابوعمار3 (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هدا


----------



## ابوعمار3 (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

جميله جدا


----------



## Alinajeeb (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## eng.farahalazzawi (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير عل الصور الحلوة


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخت ملاك إسم على مسمى مشاركة متميزة وبارك الله بك .


----------



## anvar (20 فبراير 2010)

حلوين جدا يسلمو


----------



## المعماري السوري (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور موضوع جميل وعصري نرجو منك المزيد..........والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## روعه (21 فبراير 2010)

nice pic
i like it 
thanx alot


----------



## المهندسه عبير (21 فبراير 2010)

عن جد روعه


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]التصميم[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]هو عملية التكوين[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والابتكار ,أي جمع عناصر من البيئة ووضعها في تكوين معين لإعطاء شئ له وظيفة أو[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مدلول والبعض يفرق بين التكوين والتصميم على أن التكوين جزء من عملية التصميم لأن[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التصميم يتدخل فيه الفكر الإنساني والخبرات الشخصية[/font]**[font=&quot].

[/font]**[font=&quot]تعريف[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التصميم الداخلي[/font]**[font=&quot] :[/font]**[font=&quot]

- [/font]**[font=&quot]هو تهيئة المكان لتأدية وظائف بأقل جهد ويشمل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]هذا الأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف والتجهيزات , كما عرف بأنه ( فن معالجة الفراغ أو[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المساحة وكافة أبعادها بطريقة تستغل جميع عناصر التصميم على نحو جمالي يساعد على[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]العمل داخل المبنى[/font]**[font=&quot]). 

- [/font]**[font=&quot]هو عبارة عن التخطيط والابتكار بناء على معطيات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]معمارية معينه وإخراج هذا التخطيط لحيز الوجود ثم تنفيذه في كافة الأماكن و[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الفراغات مهما كانت أغراض استخدامها وطابعها باستخدام المواد المختلفة والألوان[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المناسبة بالتكلفة المناسبة[/font]**[font=&quot].

- [/font]**[font=&quot]هو معالجة وضع الحلول المناسبة لكاف الصعوبات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المعينة في مجال الحركة في الفراغ وسهولة استخدام ما يشتمل عليه من أثاث وتجهيزات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]وجعل هذا الفراغ مريحا وهادئا ومميزا بكافة الشروط والمقاييس الجمالية وأساليب[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المتعة و البهجة[/font]**[font=&quot].

- [/font]**[font=&quot]هو الإدراك الواسع والوعي بلا حدود لكافة الأمور[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المعمارية وتفاصيلها وخاصة الداخلية منها وللخامات وماهيتها وكيفية استخدامها وهو[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المعرفة الخالصة بالأثاث و مقايسة وتوزيعه في الفراغ الداخلي حسب أغراضها وبالألوان[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]وكيفية استعمالها واختيارها في المكان[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]وكذلك بأمور التنسيق الأخرى اللازمة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]كالإضاءة وتوزيعها والزهور وتنسيقها وبالإكسسوارات المتعددة الأخرى اللازمة للفراغ[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]حسب وظيفته[/font]**[font=&quot]. 

[/font]**[font=&quot]اساسيات التصميم[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]

[/font]**[font=&quot]لعمل تصميم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]داخلي ناجح يجب توظيف مفاهيم معينة تعمل على تجميع أجزاء الغرفة معاً لصنع علاقات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ممتعة بين الأجسام المتنوعة الموجودة في الغرفة و لصنع حيز مرتب و مرضي بصرياً و[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]عاطفياً[/font]**[font=&quot]. 
[/font]**[font=&quot]و هذه المفاهيم هي[/font]**[font=&quot]: 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]الوحدة[/font]**[font=&quot] . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]المقياس و التناسب[/font]**[font=&quot] .
- [/font]**[font=&quot]التوازن[/font]**[font=&quot] . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]التناغم و التواتر[/font]**[font=&quot] . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]مركز النشاط (بؤرة التركيز[/font]**[font=&quot]) . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]الشكل و الخطوط[/font]**[font=&quot] . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]الملمس و النقش[/font]**[font=&quot] . 
- [/font]**[font=&quot]اللون[/font]**[font=&quot]. 

[/font]**[font=&quot]مع ملاحظة بأن وصف[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]هذه الأساسيات لا يعتبر قوانين محددة و لكن خطوط إرشادية للمساعدة لتطوير التصميم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الذاتي[/font]**[font=&quot] .


[/font]**[font=&quot]مفهوم التصميم الداخلي[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


[/font]**[font=&quot]إن[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المفهوم الذي يتبادر للذهن عندما يذكر المصمم الداخلي، أنه هو المهني الذي يبدأ[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]عمله حيث انتهى الآخرون، وتقتصر وظيفته على تغطية عيوب الآخرين، وهذا المفهوم شائع[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]بين المتخصصين في صناعة البناء[/font]**[font=&quot].

[/font]**[font=&quot]فالمصمم الداخلي لا تطلب مساعدته إلا عند[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]انتهاء البناء بالكامل، وفي أحسن الأحوال عند انتهاء مرحلة التصميم المعماري، وهذا[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المفهوم قاصر لا يخدم تطور صناعة البناء لعدة أسباب[/font]**[font=&quot]:

1- [/font]**[font=&quot]لا يخفى على الجميع[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]أن الجزء الأعظم من تكلفة البناء تصرف على عملية التشطيب من الإضاءة والتجهيز[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والتأثيث وجميع هذه الأمور تقع ضمن اختصاص المصمم الداخلي[/font]**[font=&quot].

2- [/font]**[font=&quot]معظم الأنظمة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التي يتعامل معها المصمم الداخلي ( مثل الإضاءة، وفتحات التكييف، والتحديدات الخاصة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]بالمكاتب، مثل شبكات الكمبيوتر، وخطوط الهاتف، والتمديدات الكهربائية ) تحتاج[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الكثير من التنسيق المبكر مع المصممين لهذه الأنظمة[/font]**[font=&quot].

3- [/font]**[font=&quot]التنسيق المبكر بين[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المصمم الداخلي والمعماري يخلق التكامل بين الفكرة التصميمية لكليهما لتكوين بيئة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]متكاملة داخليا وخارجياً[/font]**[font=&quot].

4- [/font]**[font=&quot]كثير من النفقات يمكن اختصارها بتوفر التفاصيل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الكاملة للجو المطلوب داخل المبنى[/font]**[font=&quot].

5- [/font]**[font=&quot]المصمم الداخلي يحتاج الكثير من الوقت[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]لإعداد الرسامات والمواصفات واتخاذ كم من القرارات التي تتعلق باختيار الألوان[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والمواد والأثاث والكماليات والنباتات الداخلية ، وبعد ذلك تبدأ عملية البحث عن هذه[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]العناصر في الأسواق ، واستبدال بعض المواد بمواد أخرى ، ومن ثم انتظار التوريد[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والتركيب وكل هذا يحتاج الكثير من الوقت[/font]**[font=&quot] .

[/font]**[font=&quot]مما سبق يتضح أن دور المصمم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الداخلي يبدأ مبكراً مع مرحلة وضع البرنامج والمشاركة في التصميم وإعداد الميزانية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]للمشروع[/font]**[font=&quot]. 

[/font]**[font=&quot]إن كل ما يقع عليه بصرنا وتلمسه أيدينا وتسمعه آذاننا هو جزء من[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]التصميم الداخلي للبيئة المبنية ، فمن هنا تبرز أهمية التصميم الداخلي كونه يتعامل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]مع المستخدمين بصورة شخصية مباشرة ، فمن منا ليس لديه غرفته المفضلة أو مقعده[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]المريح أو إضاءته المحببة ، فعناصر التصميم الداخلي لها اتصال شخصي مباشر ، فالمصمم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الداخلي يحاول من خلالها تلبية الاحتياجات العضوية والنفسية للمستخدمين ، ونظرا[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]لكمية التفاصيل واختلاف المواد وتنوعها باستمرار ، وكذلك تنوع الاستخدامات للمباني[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]والفراغات الداخلية كان من الضروري وجود تخصصات وتقسيمات لمهنة التصميم الداخلي[/font]**[font=&quot] .


[/font]**[font=&quot]المصدر[/font]**[font=&quot]:[/font]**[font=&quot]حول التصميم الداخلي، مقال للدكتور[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]عبد الرحمن الردادي، مجلة البناء، العدد 96[/font]*


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## sima (27 أبريل 2010)

افكار لطيفة وخصوصا هايدي


----------



## happy architect (28 أبريل 2010)

أفكار جديدة و الأجمل أن كل غرفة تتسم بطابع مختلف 
موضوع جديد و جميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## djamel32 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------

